# Police to Police: Scotland - Canada



## Gordo (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there,

I am a serving police officer in Scotland and am considering moving to Canada to do the same. Can anyone give me advice in that respect or has someone done it already and who could help me out?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Gordo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a serving police officer in Scotland and am considering moving to Canada to do the same. Can anyone give me advice in that respect or has someone done it already and who could help me out?


Hi Gordo and welcome to the site,

Many former UK police officers work in Canada in the service but it is difficult finding one that's hiring at the moment. Many forces are under budget constraints these days. Have you any idea where in Canada you want/prefer to live. There is a national police force (RCMP), many city police forces and in Ontario there is also Provincial police and Regional police forces.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi gordo

Im currently serving in GMP, england and have had the same ideas as you. 
i have basically got nowhere as AULD YIN states, no one is recruiting due to recession etc.

Edmonton were the last ones allowing international transfers however they have now stopped too.

Alberta appear the only ones who offer out the job first before your visa application, the rest require you to be accepted for a visa. This is nigh on impossible now due to the NOC list not including Police officers.

Unless your partner is employed in a job on this list, I dont think you will have any joy and if you do, let me know so i can do it!!


----------



## Gordo (Feb 3, 2011)

*Police to Police*



Auld Yin said:


> Hi Gordo and welcome to the site,
> 
> Many former UK police officers work in Canada in the service but it is difficult finding one that's hiring at the moment. Many forces are under budget constraints these days. Have you any idea where in Canada you want/prefer to live. There is a national police force (RCMP), many city police forces and in Ontario there is also Provincial police and Regional police forces.


Thanks Auld Yin, 

I served in the military before joining the police and spent 9 months in Medicine Hat and visited Edmonston. I did do an expedition up north but that was a bit more extreme...

I suppose I am scoping what is out there, how easy or difficult it is and what are the benfits?

Thanks for your reply.


----------

